# Linux MINT Freezes...



## theFOoL (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi,

Eversince I Updated to the Latest Opera Browser It Freezes my PC and I am Forced to restart  via the Restart Button. I even tried the Build before this and still. I updated the Kernel via Software Update and Still. When I use Firefox It goes away as No Freezes

Even on the Windows-Side it doesn't Freeze but is Slow and Freezes some Tabs for a Sec. for Opera


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hmmm that’s bizarre at that point even if the old version no longer works than it seems likely that something that both versions touch has also been updated. Can you think of anything else that may have been installed? Any additional dependencies?


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 30, 2017)

O wait that Extension to Able to Download Videos from Sites maybe the issue.... [Testing....]

Edit:  So far So Good. Now Linux though I don't think that Extension is Added


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> O wait that Extension to Able to Download Videos from Sites maybe the issue.... [Testing....]
> 
> Edit:  So far So Good. Now Linux though I don't think that Extension is Added



Let us know would probably be good info for others.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 30, 2017)

Yep [Rebooting to Linux Now....]

Edit: Nope no Extensions so IDK.... Hmm... [Trying to See if it's just Videos/YouTube]...Nope Just YouTube!


----------

